
XMPP creator's "Locker" -- personal social media aggregation platform - Terretta
https://github.com/quartzjer/Locker
======
DanielBMarkham
I like this idea a lot. I wish the guy the best of luck.

In my opinion, somebody is going to have to do something -- probably coding
but perhaps an embedded mixed app -- to start tearing down all these walled
gardens companies are creating. It's hurting both people and innovation when
tons of folks get lock-in on Facebook, or Twitter, or whatever will come next.
Decentralizing it, making the person the hub, is not only the natural state of
things, but if it works will be enormously disruptive (in a good way). If I
didn't have a zillion things on my plate right now this is something I'd like
to participate/help with.

~~~
necolas
"Making the person the hub" sounds more like these projects; rather than
pulling in your data from numerous sources, you push.

Dave Winer's reallysimple.org:
[http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/05/upcomingTheMinimalBl...](http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/05/upcomingTheMinimalBlogging.html)

Tantek Celik's falcon: <http://tantek.pbworks.com/w/page/21743425/Falcon>

------
Kilimanjaro
This is what I want, and I'd love to work on a project like this:

One place to store my blog, pages, messages (long and short), emails, save my
IMs and SMSs, pictures, albums, ebooks, docs, files of any kind, all in one
place. My whole web presence in one place instead of spread all over the web.
Like my own VPS but public, or at least where I can control its levels of
privacy.

or perhaps myspace can adopt this idea, well, at least they have the right
domain. Perhaps Mozilla? or Ubuntu? they sure would be great hosts, and this
would increase traffic to their properties a thousand fold plus other ways of
monetization.

~~~
codemechanic
Checkout tonido (<http://www.tonido.com>). You can do everything you have
asked for except the email.

------
pixelcort
Jeremie Miller is also working on TeleHash, a P2P protocol based on JSON and
UDP: <http://www.telehash.org/>

------
terhechte
I came in here because I wanted to comment that I think that this has a lot of
potential, alas I'm not the first one to quip that. Given how many people
already wrote that they like the idea or could imagine working on such a
project I'd wager that there's huge growth ahead. It would be incredibly
awesome if this project would gain lots of traction.

Mozilla Labs has something vaguely similar (albeit only for messages) called
'Raindrop' (<http://mozillalabs.com/raindrop>). I played around with that when
it came out but didn't like it too much.

------
mikegreenberg
> Contexts - A context is a place where I have data about myself, such as an
> account on a site or service, or in some desktop app, on my phone, or even
> from a device.

This part doesn't feel appropriately named. The place a data is stored should
be a 'Location' or a 'Destination'. A 'Context' might be a better name for
where that data is used to express a bigger idea than just itself.

For example, I would look to my phone as a Destination for my contacts and
these contacts showing up next to an event i'm going to with others as a
Context. This feels more intuitive to me. I know I'm splitting hairs, but
would love your opinions.

All that aside, really love this idea! Happy to see people becoming more aware
of these issues and finding interesting solutions around them.

~~~
smurthasmith
We are also struggling with the word Context. The thought was "a Connector is
a dumb pipe and it needs a Context in which to run" (e.g. the auth
credentials, etc.). Not perfect, and possibly something that will change in
the not too distant future, but it works for now.

The whole project is still very young, but we are _incredibly excited_ about
all the cool apps that will be created on top of it.

~~~
troymc
How about "smart pipe" (in contrast to a dumb pipe)?

~~~
smurthasmith
:).

It's not really a separate pipe, its's simply the bits of information that
tell the dumb pipe where/how to run. For example, the Google Docs connector
knows generically how to connect to a hypothetical person's Gdocs account, but
the auth credentials provide the information that is required to connect to a
real person's account.

A "smart pipe" is actually a lot more like the Collections. They bring data in
from sets of similar Connectors (dump pipe) and collect, de-dupe, and
normalize it.

------
yatsyk
I'm excited about project. Hope I'll get rid of custom scripts that download
contact data and place into repository.

------
akkartik
related: [http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/building-better-social-
graph...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/building-better-social-graphs.html)

------
ocrafungy
Don't really understand what this is for or why it's valuable. Would anyone
care to explain?

~~~
dminor
I believe this is a decentralized social media platform - "Diaspora" but by
someone who knows what they are doing.

~~~
axod
XMPP? Knows what they are doing?

Does not compute.

Using document markup as a packet based message protocol is just perverse.

~~~
davej
These type of comments are pointless. If you have a point to make then make
it.

I think the protocol is actually quite nice, I have an aversion to anything
XML but that's just a personal preference. Have you used it in development? It
works quite well... I know it sucks for binary data but that's not what it's
designed for.

edit: I made my comment before axod edited in the last line "Using document
markup as a packet based message protocol is just perverse." I somewhat agree
with his point so ignore my reply.

~~~
axod
Yes I've written XMPP libs at the base level. It's mental. There's 15 hoops to
jump through just to say "hello!", forms must be filled out in triplicate,
several nested stanzas must be entered into. It's absolutely ridiculous at the
protocol level.

I agree it's probably pointless, but I find it odd that XMPP is now apparently
'cool'. I thought it was commonly thought to be an abomination of the highest
order.

~~~
riffic
deal with it, it's established at the RFC level so at this point I'd prefer
XMPP to <insert proprietary protocol here>

------
drivebyacct2
Why this rather than Camlistore? Are there major differences in their use
cases? I really want to write a "platform" on top of either Camlistore or
Locker.

